

How to pitch anything in 15 seconds - denzil_correa
http://www.forbes.com/sites/carminegallo/2012/07/17/how-to-pitch-anything-in-15-seconds/

======
efsavage
4G is a mobile broadband technology that will change the way your department
communicates, collaborates, and operates.

3G is a mobile broadband technology that will change the way your department
communicates, collaborates, and operates.

GPRS is a mobile broadband technology that will change the way your department
communicates, collaborates, and operates.

WiMax is a mobile broadband technology that will change the way your
department communicates, collaborates, and operates.

So ... what are you pitching again?

~~~
edu
I thought the same, it's a super 'businessy-corporate' message that says
'nothing'. Actually I snail-mail could be pitched with almost the same message
(remove mobile broadband).

I stopped reading after that sentence.

------
corin_
> _"Instead we created a pitch that started with this sentence: 4G is a mobile
> broadband technology that will change the way your department communicates,
> collaborates, and operates. The audience got it in one sentence. The message
> was so simple and effective..."_

Simple and effective perhaps, but also far too vague for my liking. Sure, make
it bitesize and understandable, but telling me it something that will "change
the way I communicate, collaborate and operate" doesn't actually say
_anything_ about why or how the product is good.

~~~
zacharyvoase
Exactly. Paper cups connected with string would arguably change the way your
department communicated, collaborated and operated.

------
startupfounder
Time is limited, so how do we use this scarce resource to our advantage? I
think this is a great way to get the message across. I wouldn't buy anything
this guy pitched to me, but the underlying technique is important. What is the
most important piece of information you want the person buying your product to
know and how do you support that one piece of information so that our minds
will remember it with all of the other information out there.

